
How to sell your products directly on Instagram Product Tagging - lelehc
https://medium.com/@emanuelepagani/how-to-sell-your-products-directly-on-instagram-product-tagging-4b3529ebb229
======
lelehc
The question isn’t should you advertise your products on Instagram, it’s how.
Instagram doesn’t have its own Ad Manager, so getting your products into
Instagram has to be done through Facebook. Learn how!

